# PLEASE. I NEED YOUR HELP!



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey everyone. I think that my cobalt blue zebra has fungus of some sort. I don't know if this is caused from aggression as I haven't see any aggression. Normal fighting (little tifts) yes but no hard aggression. I am just trying to figure out how this happened. First we had a bacterial bloom (white cloudy water) about 5-6 days ago and we got the water cleared etc. But now this! And some of the other fish also have this but not nearly as bad. I am going to post 3 pic please help me diagnose. I have added Jungle Fungus Treatment, just today. Thanks!


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok...can someone please help. Please give me any suggestions or theories you have. After the treatment yesterday everyone is starting to look better but this one still looks ragged. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok people. This has been up for 2 days and 47 people have looked at it. Help me out here would ya?! PLease!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

IMO, your dealing with an external parasite compounded by poor water quality. here's a play-by-play...your bacterial bloom creates a water quality issue that attacks the protective slime fish rely on to resist parasitic infection. once the slime is reduced to an ineffective state, parasites take advantage of the situation, and attack the fish. if your water quality is 'less than ideal', the wound created by the parasite cannot heal properly, and becomes infected. the end result is a fluffy looking fungal infection. 
you need to give the tank a 50% water change, introduce salt (1 tbsn/5gal) to assist with battling infection, and then watch and see. after a week, you should see the damage start to rescale. if you do not..then up the salt another 50% for another week. once the healing shows to be effective (scales become smooth again), then you can start to relieve the salt dose, with biweekly 30% water changes. 
don't blame your self...this happens with plenty of new tanks that have excess substrate and 'airy rock work' like yours. your only trouble was the bac cloud. once you break past that point of new establishment, reoccurance will be minimal. HTH.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you so much lloyd! I appreciate your helpfulness, and your explination! I know that my water quality was poor (that's why I had the bacterial bloom). I did do the salt yesterday and am continuing to monitor my fish. It seems to be getting better with the salt. I am watching and watching. So thank you for all your help!


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

looks to me like a secondary infection due to aggession.


----------

